# Vanity w/Towers



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Here is the project I am currently working on. It is a bathroom vanity with tower cabinets to either side. It will be wall to wall floor to ceiling. Missing in the picture is a valance and crown molding. The valance compliments the upper open section of the cabinet with the same design. The crown will be a 4" ogee-ogee style crown (ogee-cove is the standard). The finish is Navajo White MLC Resistant and clearcoated with MagnaMax. The insides of the cabinet are just clearcoated (birch ply) with adjustable shelving. The drawers are made from Euro Maple, dovetailed and riding on Blum Tandem slides. The doors operate on Grass Euro hinges. The picture is taken in my shop and I have done some work on it to hide the shop. When it is installed and has had the womanly touches done to it I will get more photos.

The preview photo looked like mush - here is the link to a nicer quality photo:

http://www.fototime.com/25883BE6FD57EE7/orig.jpg

I am also doing a wine room for them. It will be in a room that is about 6' wide and 12' long, one end wall (6') will have a full semi circle. The wine rack will go on the curved wall section and some of the straight section. One side will terminate in a floor to ceiling cigar humidor cabinet and the other end will terminate in shelving for displaying ornate bottles and fancy glasses. All will be built from Sapelle' w/some Sapelle' plywood for the bases/toe kicks. When I get finished with this I will post pictures.


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice work Leo...:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

The people you are working for must think so too. Sounds like a great wine/cigar room...what's the bottle capacity going to be???


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Burlkraft said:


> Nice work Leo...:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> The people you are working for must think so too. Sounds like a great wine/cigar room...what's the bottle capacity going to be???


 
It's going to be small/intimate. Maybe a maximum of 5 sitting around a round table.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Well, here are some pictures of the wine room and the vanity with towers installed. The wine room really took some work, and dedication because of the mind numbing number of pieces. It used 1159 pieces and 960 dowels:blink: . The legs and bottle supports had all the corners beveled and all the flats sanded. I don't have a wide belt sander, only a 6" oscillating edge sander. I made some jigs to put the bevels on 6 edges of the bottle supports (4 front and 2 long edges) and then just pressed the front, back and 4 sides on the sander to get rid of the mill marks. It took a day and a half, about 15 hours to sand the bottle supports (1024 parts used plus extras) and a half day to sand the rest of the components. From start to finishing to assembly to install, about 230 hours, 3 weeks, 10-12 hrs a day Mon - Sun. And then a curved open shelf and a wine/cigar cabinet, about another week, maybe 40-42 hours.

The wine racks can hold 493 bottles, the cabinet can hold 9 standard bottles or 4 magnum size.

Agian, the pictures look like mush - too much compression Mr Moderator. Here is a link that should provide a better view.

http://www.fototime.com/inv/83AC2EE4722A4FA


----------

